

Ask HN: Suggestions for simple, cheap Workers Comp for CA office staff? - coopr

I need to quickly acquire some simple, inexpensive Workers Comp insurance for some office staff in California. Any suggestions?<p>Intuit's "pay as you go" service looks interesting http://payroll.intuit.com/workerscomp/ but I'm interested in your experiences and suggestions.
======
coopr
Intuit's URL: <http://payroll.intuit.com/workerscomp/>

